# Choose a song that fits any personality type element requested above and request some more elements



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Choose a song that fits any personality type element requested above and request some more personality type elements. It does not have to be the one above but anyone you feel like as mentioned previously. All psychological type or personality elements from any theories are allowed.

You can also request your own and choose a song accordingly as I'm doing here below:

Te Blind spot or Te Trickster


----------



## Catandroid (Jul 9, 2018)

Te Blind spot or Te Trickster (INFJ)


* *





Trickster function (the function people experienced when being tricked or tricking others, especially being tricked, etc..). Skipped to 12:20 min onward:
Dario Nardi: type & growth, handedness, & culture









* *





Te: Extraverted Thinking (Systematizing): Making decisions using logical, objective criteria to structure the external world in the most efficient way to achieve the end goal. The output can appear as a structured plan.








Type Lenses - The British Association for Psychological Type


Jungian Type is usually explored using the MBTI and other similar questionnaires. (For the basic elements and framework see this page about Jungian type.) Too often, the questionnaire results are taken as definitive, especially in work environments because of time pressures and budget...




www.bapt.org.uk







MARINA AND THE DIAMONDS - I’m A Ruin [Acoustic]










Ne Blind spot or Ne Trickster

Ni Blind spot or Ni Trickster

Se Blind spot or Se Trickster

Si Blind spot or Si Trickster

Te Blind spot or Te Trickster

Ti Blind spot or Ti Trickster

Fe Blind spot or Fe Trickster

Fi Blind spot or Fi Trickster


----------

